# Installation MS SQL SERVER 2000



## Mauth (17. März 2004)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

habe auf meinem Rechner Windows XP Prof. installiert. Nun möchte ich im Zusammenhang VB.net auf Datenbanken zugreifen können.
Bei der Installation von SQL SERVER 2000 bekomme ich immer folgende Meldung.

"Die Serverkomponente MS SQL SERVER 2000 Enterprise Edition wird auf diesem Betriebssystem nicht unterstützt. Nur Clientkomponenten sind für die Installation verfügbar."

Wenn ich die Installation dann fortsetze, installiert er zwar den SQL SERVER 2000, aber ich kann keine Verbindung zum Server ( in meinem Fall (local) )
herstellen.

Weiß jemand Rat, freue mich über jede Antwort...

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

Der MSSQL Server 2000 (Enterprise Edition and Standard Edition) läuft nicht unter XP ... nur der Client und die Eval Versionen.

Siehe: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/instsql/in_overview_74vn.asp



> Enterprise Edition and Standard Edition
> Windows Server 2003, Standard Edition1
> Windows Server 2003, Enterprise Edition1
> Windows Server 2003, Datacenter Edition1
> ...


----------



## Mauth (18. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Grüsse
Matthias


----------

